# Excel Challenge



## Ken Walker (Sep 1, 2005)

This is my first post, but I've been gleaning from this site for some time.  Something caught my fancy today though, the Excel Challenge.  However, after reading the current challenge, which is a photo, I noticed the deadline is Jan 2005.  Somewhat out of date, eh?


----------



## XL-Dennis (Sep 1, 2005)

Ken,

Welcome to the board and it's never too late to share knowledge so why not just make a post and see what the feedback will be 

From my standpoint knowledge is best when it's shared


----------



## NateO (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Ken, welcome to the board. 

The official challenges, posed by Bill Jelen, come and go on more of an ad hoc basis, but there are plenty of challenges to be found here:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/search.php?search_id=unanswered

And amongst threads that have been responded to that have hi quality alternatives...


----------

